# Win64 auf sata



## Azathoth (25. Mai 2006)

Tja ... ich hab ein Problem mit einer SATA Festplatte.
Ich kann sie einbauen und mein Windows erkennt sie auch. Doch würde ich gerne ein 64 bit Windows auf ihr installieren, das auch von ihr bootet und meine jetzige IDE Platte in ein externes Gehäuse stecken.
Wie gesagt: WinXP erkennt sie, nur das BIOS (Mainboard: A8V Deluxe) zeigt sie nicht an und die Install Options von Win64.
Mir fehlt so ziemlich jede Vorstellung wie das angehen kann. Wenn Windows sie erkennt, dann muss das BIOS sie doch auch anzeigen und man muss sie als Boot-Laufwerk einstellen können, oder?
Das ist ist doch total krank ... mir fällt da nicht mehr viel ein.


----------



## tobee (25. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde als erster schauen ob es für dich ein BIOS update zur verfügung steht.
Einfach hier unter BIOS download mal nachschauen.

Tobee


----------



## Azathoth (25. Mai 2006)

Mein BIOS ist auf dem aktuellen Stand. Ich schaue gerade nach RAID Treibern und versuche den dann bei der Installation einzuspielen.
(Ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass sata Controller, gerne mit RAID-Controllern "zusammengelegt" sind)
Dennoch danke, dass du dir für mich Zeit genommen hast.


----------

